# Fort Campbell/Nashville just got on!



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello my name is Andrew "Drew" just joined the forum, can't wait to learn and contribute.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Drew. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## josh stansbury (Jun 25, 2008)

welcome I'm also at fort campbell


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT! :cheers:


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! Josh I think we will have to go shoot at the range sometime.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!
Happy shooting!


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!!!


----------

